# Packing list?



## Haulinbass02 (May 7, 2010)

My family and I have recently bought a combo trailer and can now take our horses out riding in places other than our pasture. We have multitudes of trails within 3 hours of our house and will do a lot of day trips but several overnighters as well. We have a 5th wheel camper as well and will take both to camp in when we go overnight or longer. We've considered a LQ trailer but we have 4 kids and like to do traveling other than with horses too so that is pretty much out of the questions.
I have done a lot of research on the areas we would start to ride in and won't be going to places that don't have water for the horses so I won't/shouldn't need to haul extra water for them. Other than their feed, what else do I need to pack for the horses or in general? Of course our camper is always packed with our essentials but is there anything extra I should plan to pack for trail riding that I normally wouldn't?


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

uuum packing trailer wise i just keep everything in my tailer because we dont have a tack room or saddle rack hehe
but i always make sure to have a First aid kit (horse and human) and always have vetwrap and a hoofpick in my saddle bags, along with a knife or two, my rope, and probably alot of other stuff that i cant think of.


----------



## Haulinbass02 (May 7, 2010)

Weeelllll, I don't have a tack room on the trailer so I can't keep stuff in it. I have plans to convert the trailer to a mostly horse trailer and add a tack compartment but that will be a while in the making. I honestly don't know what I should keep in the saddle bags for the trail. I don't keep shoes on my horses as they both have really good feet and haven't needed shoes. I might keep some on the front, depending on where we ride (rocky terrain). I always have a knife on me so what else is a good thing to have?


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

oh that i can help with.

Knife
Hoofpick
Vet Wrap
Aspirin (for humans haha)
Water Bottle
Poncho
Hobbles
Flashlight
Ductape

I also have my rope cuz you never know when youll need one (plus me and Zuny like to rope everything...trees, bushes...my mom haha)

plus I always have my old disposable phone in my bag too


----------

